# Sportsman's Warehouse and Gander Mountain



## SiouxperDave25

It looks like Fargo is the place to be. There should be some good deals this fall.


----------



## Nate

It's nothing but good news for sportsmen. I am looking forward to a little variety...


----------



## Brad Anderson

Now all we need is a BASS PRO SHOP outlet.

65,000 sq feet is a BIG BUILDING.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Yeah but the salesmen still wont know a damn thing about hunting Gear...like over at Scheels.........Oh you want a new shotgun, why dont you come over hear and look at this SuperBlack Eagle.. :roll: uke:


----------



## Dan Bueide

> Oh you want a new shotgun, why dont you come over hear and look at this SuperBlack Eagle


Yesterday's news, baby, now it's SBE II, and how sweeeeeeeet it seems to be. Not sure I buy the Crio schtick, but the recoil stuff is nice and the raised rib and it felt great. GB, you'll see the light some day... 8)

Anyone who's shot one, post up.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Pardon my ignorance but what is a Sportsman Warehouse? Is there one already in Fargo or is there one openning?? Is the GM open now? :withstupid:


----------



## DuckBuster

Since SW came into town that's one of the only places I shop... GM is getting to the point where that is the only stuff they sell- GM private label. SW still sells some of the upper end waterfowl equipment and I've had nothing but good experiences with them. But, several years ago I was saying the same thing about Scheel's - so what do I know?!


----------



## Guest

In St. Cloud here we had a Sportsmans Warehouse open last year, my g/f worked there for a while. Man did they put the hurt on Gander MOuntain. Anyways, shop between the two and compare prices since they'll both meet and beat prices of competitors. I saved over $150 buying my extrema at Gander rather than Sportsmans, and same with the bigfoots. GM is cheaper on decoys also!! :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

Scheels had better be worried about revenues. Their CEO stated today in the forum he wasn't.

I'd be worried. 2 enormous competitors that do as much or more volume.


----------



## PJ

GM is weak. They don't even sell any top of the line calls. As for SW I've never been there. Cabela's is where I shop and work. Remember, Walmart sells more outdoor equipment than any other place. Go figure. 8)


----------



## KEN W

When will these 2 be ready to open?


----------



## SiouxperDave25

KEN W said:


> When will these 2 be ready to open?


Sportsman's Warehouse is hoping to start construction in mid-June and open in September.

Gander Mountain broke ground on Thursday so I'm guessing they'll open in August or September.


----------



## KEN W

How big will they be...bigger than Scheel's or maybe even Cabelas in GF?


----------



## duane

If you like to look at guns from behind a counter Ken then SW and GM will be your dream spot. If you like to see and hold the selection before you buy then I wish you luck!! I did not realize that your area was populated enough to support 3 large retailers of hunting equipment...twas blind but now I see...


----------



## KEN W

I've been in the new GM in Lakeville...nice store,but nowhere near what Cabelas is.Never been in SW.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

You can kiss the mom and pops stores goodbye, where you hold the gun, shoot the breeze and maybe get a little deal.
Everything under one roof except the personal touch, customer service and basically a human who has a clue to answer a question with any amount of knowledge.
Oh well, support these large corporations and soon you will see where their stance is on freelance hunters. :shake: MORE NR, AND MORE COMMERCIALIZATION, MORE-MORE-MORE!! :******: 
Anyone dispute this???


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I do! :eyeroll: Guess I'm one of the NR's you hate so much. :lol: I'll say this though, here in MN our GM is 1/10th the size of the SW. My g/f worked at SW for a while, but I bought my xtrema at GM due to the price and one on one with the gunsmith, so before you say that the "Mom and Pop" business is gone, look again. It'll save you from stupid comments like the one previously stated.GM is a "mom and pop" store.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

All that from an individual that can't say crap if he had a mouthful!! dd:

Frankly, I cant believe I'm responding to one of your posts, there is rarely one where you are not spewing an explative. First and last, for I find you on a pre-teen intellect. :withstupid:


----------



## Guest

Sorry 4curl, I'm just stating the obvious, the Gander Mountain here in St. Cloud is really small and deals with their customers quite a bit. They're simply too small to compete w/ Sportsmens. They do what they need to do to stay alive. Yeah, I do know what I'm talking about since I visit both stores at least once a week. Too bad you're attitude's so crappy, PM me if you have something to say. uke:


----------



## duane

#1 H20fwlr...do you honestly think that if GM doubled in size and business$$$ that you would get the same service as they now supposedly give you? I see you are from St. Cloud. What is the word on the new Scheels store there? Are they not a competitor like GM and SW?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, GM would not have the same service if they doubled in size, but they really should cause their store is jambed pack to the gills with things. I have not heard of any Scheels going up, there is one up north, I'm not sure if it's in Bemidgi, or where exactly.
Anyways, I like walking into GM and seeing the same faces working, they almost know you, ya know? It says a lot of good for the company.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

#1Waterfowler said:


> I have not heard of any Scheels going up, there is one up north, I'm not sure if it's in Bemidgi, or where exactly.


It opened in March. Scheels claims it's the the biggest sporting goods store in Minnesota.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I don't belive there is one in St. Cloud, but there is one up north. The guy I work with has boughten 2 handguns from there, I just can't remember what city it is in.


----------



## CrahNX

Well its nice to finally be on the boards. I have been checking em out for quite a while and Im sure I can learn a lot from everyone on here. Now for the reason I decided to register today. #1Waterfowler, if you are indeed from St. Cloud, are you blind?? There has been a Scheels in town for YEARS, and they just opened the new superstore which if friggin huge. It stupifies me as to how anyone that lives here has not seen it, or for that matter has never even heard there was one in town, especially someone who is into hunting etc....UNREAL. With that being said, the new store is big, but still feels really cramped and crowded just like the old store. The hunting area isnt huge, but you should for the most part be able to find what you are looking for. The one highlight though is the Gun Dept. There are lots of guns and they are easily accessilbe to shoulder, look at, etc. Overall though, the store still kinda lacks a true Hunting/Fishing feel as there are lots of other (team) sports related areas as well. Anyways, I look forward to meeting everyone, and getting help from the vast amount on knowledge on here. Have a good one.


----------



## Guest

Excuse me sir!!! :x I have lived here for 8 months now and have never heard of a Scheels, just saw a billboard advertising Reeds up on Hwy 10. SO where's this wannabe hunting store located??


----------



## GooseBuster3

CrahNX, simmer down now! You sure jumped the bit. :eyeroll:


----------



## Guest

"And he's coming out of the gate strong!!!!" :lol: Seriously though, I'd like to go there, check it out once or twice. Is there decoys, blinds, etc. there also?


----------



## Ryan_Todd

#1 waterfowler, the scheels is right north of sw on the other side of the main drag. look for the big green glass roof.


----------



## duane

#1 H20wtrfwlr...when you make your pilgrimage to Scheels, ask for a sales associate named Cory Reece. He lives for waterfowl hunting and has guided hunters for years. You will enjoy his company.


----------



## snowflake

duane,don't mention the word GUIDE or someone may jump down your throat!! :eyeroll:  :eyeroll:  :eyeroll:  .As far as outdoor stores,I prefer L.L.BEAN,myself. :wink: Where else can a sota yuppy feel at home? uke:


----------



## Rangers

#1WF, you sure you live in St. Cloud? It would seem impossible not to have seen the construction site, saw the billboards for the new store or missed the huge building on the NW corner of the mall. SW is only about two blocks from Scheels. If you have a girlfriend, she must have drug you to Crossroads mall at one point, it would have been pretty hard to have missed all the advertising there also. I doubt you could have missed it, St Cloud is not that big.


----------



## TANATA

I'm getting excited already, two new stores is almost too much to handle


----------



## Ryan_Todd

theres a guy that works at sw in st. cloud in the call dept. that hunts with tim grounds every once in a while. i believe when the new store opens in fargo he might be moving here. it will be nice to have a store in town that actually has some top end calls and has a guy that knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Guest

Are you talking about Craig? Man that guy can call, I first ran into him at the Anoka Sportsman show, heard him blowing his maple super mag and followed the sound back to him. Just curious what his name is, my g/f probably knows him.


----------



## Bushwacker

All this makes me wonder if those companies realize that there is more than one city in ND that could use a business like this. The only big sporting store in Bismarck or Minot is Sheels. I'm surprised that they didn't consider putting one there in stead of glutting one city. Granted, Fargo is a big market but a lot of those hunters/fishermen will have to drive through Bismarck for instance, to get to their favorite hunting grounds. :sniper:


----------



## MSG Rude

OK, somebody better save me a seat on the clue bus cause I am out there somewhere...!!!! 

Where is this 'Sportmans Warehouse' and where is this Gander Mountain going? I have lived here in Fargo off and on for six years now. Somebody get me a ticket for the short bus please!


----------



## Nate

Check

Gander Mountain is under construction immediately to the west of the zoo, along I94. Currently they are doing the dirtwork. Sportsman's Warehouse is going next to whale of a wash. Just kidding, man! No idea where they are going to build that...

Nate


----------



## MSG Rude

Nate,

I thought of you the other night when we watched 'Larry the Cable guy'. (I know, two different jobs but still kinda funny. :lol: )

Thanks for the info. Been a few months since I have been over in that part of town and I haven't seen any advertising about the place either.?.


----------



## StraitMeat

You are in for a suprise if you have not visited a larger format Gander MTN Store. They now have stores of 65,000+ sq ft of outdoor pleasure. Depending on the location will also depend what is in that stores assortment. Look for high end calls this fall in a lot of Gander locations. If you do not see them ask someone there, they are available to order or transfer.

My. 02


----------



## goose killer

Where is the sportsmans warehouse going to be?


----------



## mngooser

anyone know where the new Sportsman's Warehouse in Fargo is located?


----------



## mngooser

bump.


----------



## mngooser

bump again


----------



## Guest

Why would you care if you are from MN??? :roll:

If you check out a few posts from the past I'm sure there is a post from Ken. I think he knows.


----------



## mngooser

bump


----------



## mngooser

TTT


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Will someone please explain what the hell "bump" and "TTT" mean?


----------



## 870 XPRS

"bump" is used to get the post back to the top for people to see and hopefully respond to, not a clue what TTT is


----------



## smalls

to the top?

I personally liked stallone in "over the top".

"When I turn my hat around...it's like a switch"


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Thanx, 870, appreciate it (although I fire a Model 12!!)


----------



## Ryan_Todd

yeah i liked that movie too.


----------



## Nate

According to the Gander Mountain Website, the Fargo store opens on Sept 17th.

WhooooHooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mngooser

Sportman's Warehouse

4901 13th Ave. S.
Fargo, ND 58103
Telephone
(701)281-7000

Opening Nov 19, 2004


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

With those two paradise-type stores in Fargo I would consider moving there............except I don't want to be labeled as a "Fargo Hunter"

hahahahahahaha I love Fargo !


----------



## Nate

Drove by Lowes this weekend, saw the sign up for Sportsmans Warehouse. Not sure how they are going to get it built that fast, should be interesting!


----------



## duane

mngooser...you must work for Sportsmans Warehouse! Central Minn. as you home? HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Is Sportsman's Warehouse affiliated with Bass Pro? Just curious.


----------



## MossyMO

The rumor I heard was The Sportsmans Warehouse would be located by 45th St. in the Home Depot area.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

that is what i heard also. i can't wait until all 3 stores are up a running. a shoppers paradise.


----------



## TANATA

I hope they have some sweet opening sales. Going to hold off on new dekes and calls until see what there sales are like.


----------



## MossyMO

How I have heard it, it is suppose to be in the 45th St. area around Home Depot. The same area Scheels is building it's new store.


----------



## MSG Rude

There is a sign on 45th that says new store opening soon for Scheels.


----------



## mh454

SFC Rude said:


> There is a sign on 45th that says new store opening soon for Scheels.


I have a friend that saw that sign a few years ago so I'm wondering how serious they are about building this new Scheels. I've heard it is suppost to be the biggest one (if they build it). Its great that they are opening these new stores. Scheels could use a little competition. Their prices on some things can be a bit high. So far, the only places I shop in Fargo for guns is.

The Outdoorsman
Maple Creek Sports
Walmart
Scheels (on 13th of course :wink: )

I like talking to the guys at the Outdoorsman. No pressure and were very friendy. My friend ended buy his Glock there because it was $40 cheaper than Scheels.


----------



## MossyMO

The Outdoorsman is one of the only few places in Fargo you can get personalized service when shopping the gun/hunting merchants available for the area. After my first few times shopping there, originally back in '91, I felt they knew me and I was in a small hometown store. Dave, Kevin and the rest of their employee's are great. Also, I believe they have one of the best, knowledgeable gunsmiths in the area.


----------



## Trivia guy

I just checked out the new GM in Fargo. Should help sportsmen in the area with the added competition. It seemed a little bigger than the Cabela's in EGF, but with more of a warehouse feel. The staff seemed mostly young, but were very helpful. Prices were average, but I expect them to come down once the the newness wears off. Selection was very good, they don't carry Mathews or PSE bows so Scheels will still dominate that market. They had a large selection of guns however. Other thoughts?


----------



## Dan Bueide

No flocking, no windlifes, no goose gloves, no motion bases, $100/4 BF's. Lots of stuff, I guess, just nothing I was looking for.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Sheels still wont be getting anymore $$$ from me. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i didn't feel they had a great selection at gm. they also didn't have any deals going on to speak of. i'll just have to wait until sw opens up.


----------



## duane

GooseBuster3 said:


> Sheels still wont be getting anymore $$$ from me.


:lol:


----------



## sflem849

A few thoughts...
The salesmen at SW seem to know a little more than at GM. In Milwaukee it sure hasnt had an effect on the prices. GM is still high until after the season and SW has not ran anything on clearance since they opended late summer. They do seem to have a little bit more than Gander.

A side note. You know the pictures in the front of the store...they freakin brought in pictures from other stores to fill the board!!! WHO DOES THAT!?!


----------



## holmsvc

Well i can tell you one thing I wouldn't believe a word they have on the fishing reports at SW. I fish some of the lakes they talk about to the west and they were way off most of the time!


----------



## njsimonson

SW gets a 10 in my book. I only wish they had better location. Plus being next to Wal-Mart has NEVER helped any business. I wouldn't be surprised to see them struggle just based on where they are located.

GM on the otherhand, geez, what can I say but disappointed. Good salesmen with the bait and switch, but the "knowledge" that they brag about in their commercials is beyond me. Its amazing how one statement such as "no one ties flies in the winter" can ruin a store's credibility in my mind. Pulling their fly tying stuff is what peeved me the most.


----------



## farmerj

holmsvc said:


> Well i can tell you one thing I wouldn't believe a word they have on the fishing reports at SW. I fish some of the lakes they talk about to the west and they were way off most of the time!


Those reports are made by people like you who come into the store and tell them what is happening. It's only the information reported to them.


----------



## HARRY2

I will never go to Sheels again,SW is my new home. I cant belive the ammo is cheaper than Wal Mart


----------



## rustygunner

SW

14 new stores this year

26 new stores in 2006


----------



## Field Hunter

Scheels is LOCAL. The money stays in the Fargo Community. The corporate offices are in Fargo. They will match any price of the other stores if you ask and can prove it. Not saying anything against SW or the other stores but Scheels has a history here and that should mean something. I remember going with my Dad 45 years ago to the first downtown Scheels and picking out that great looking sting ray bike. Then there was the time I was with my Dad when he bought his first Weber kettle....when they first came out in this area. They have always carried quality merchandise for a fair price. I for one appreciate the fact that I'm not sending a percentage of my money out of state with every purchase.


----------



## DCOYNUT

SCHEELS, more like STEALS! I can't believe that anyone would go anywhere but SW. They have the best deals around and the employees actually DO what they SELL! I give it a 9.5!


----------

